# stanley dovetail jig #82913



## daveyd (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am new to this,
I have just bought a second hand stanley dovetail jig #82913. I was wondering if anyoune has a manual for it as it did not come with one.

Many thanks, Dave


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Dave! Welcome to the forum. There may be a link on our tool links. The owwm mat have a link. I'll try to check, and try to post it. http://www.woodworking-online.com/forums/index.php . This is one. others will be able to help if this doesn't do it http://www.routerforums.com/general...-manual-sears-dovetail-jig-25450-25455-a.html http://www.manualsonline.com/ The first two won't do it, sorry,


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Dave, welcome to the forum


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

daveyd said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this,
> I have just bought a second hand stanley dovetail jig #82913. I was wondering if anyoune has a manual for it as it did not come with one.
> 
> Many thanks, Dave


Hi Dave:

there are only 5 or 6 different philosophies of dovetail jigs. post some pics so we can identify which one you have. then, if we can't find a stanley manual, we might be able to point you at a compatible or, better still, a selection that allows you to really understand what's going on.

Allthunbs


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Dave and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Dave.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

In order to reply, you will need to make 10 post. So if you say hi to a few new people, 10 comes very quickly


----------

